# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  دسترسی به سورس کدها در فایل های کامپایل شده

## atf_1379

> سلام
> با توجه به ماهیت سؤال و عنوان این تاپیک ، بهتر است سؤالتان را دریک تاپیک مجزا مطرح نمائید !
> یا علی



سلام به دوستان حرفه ای !
دسترسی به کدها در  یک فایل  اجرائی که با زبان هائی مثل وی بی ، وبی دات نت ، دلفی و ...    سخت تر است یا کدها  نوشته شده در فایل های کامپایل شده اکسس در قالب فرمت mde  یا   accde  
یا  عبارتی هک کردن کدها در کدامیک از موارد فوق سخت تر است ؟
با تشکر

----------


## eb_343

> سلام به دوستان حرفه ای !
> دسترسی به کدها در  یک فایل  اجرائی که با زبان هائی مثل وی بی ، وبی دات نت ، دلفی و ...    سخت تر است یا کدها  نوشته شده در فایل های کامپایل شده اکسس در قالب فرمت mde  یا   accde  
> یا  عبارتی هک کردن کدها در کدامیک از موارد فوق سخت تر است ؟
> با تشکر


سلام
همانطور که در جواب پیام خصوصی شما اظهار نمودم بنده شخصاً تا کنون با نرم افزارهائی که دسترسی به سورس کدهای فایل های اجرائی و در اکسس فایل های mde  یا   accde  را امکان پذیر می نماید کار نکرده ام و در خصوص کرک کردن هم هیچگونه تخصصی ندارم ؛ ولی بعضی وقت ها  برای اجرائی شدن بعضی موارد در اکسس ایده هائی به ذهنم خطور می کند . مثلاً در خصوص همین سؤالی که کرد ه اید امروز  روشی را تست کردم ولی در خصوص نحوه دور زدن روش فوق  چیزی به ذهنم نرسید که در این مورد باید دوستان حرفه ای اظهار نظر فرمایند.
در فایل ضمیمه پوشه ای است که در آن دو فایل وجود دارد ؛  با اجرای فایل FindPass.Mde   دسترسی به کد رمز عبور امتحان نمائید!
یا علی

----------


## atf_1379

ایکاش استاد پیروز مهر بودند و در خصوص این موضوع اظهار نظر می کردند

----------


## atf_1379

> سلام
> همانطور که در جواب پیام خصوصی شما اظهار نمودم بنده شخصاً تا کنون با نرم افزارهائی که دسترسی به سورس کدهای فایل های اجرائی و در اکسس فایل های mde  یا   accde  را امکان پذیر می نماید کار نکرده ام و در خصوص هک کردن هم هیچگونه تخصصی ندارم ؛ ولی بعضی وقت ها  برای اجرائی شدن بعضی موارد در اکسس ایده هائی به ذهنم خطور می کند . مثلاً در خصوص همین سؤالی که کرد ه اید امروز  روشی را تست کردم ولی در خصوص نحوه دور زدن روش فوق  چیزی به ذهنم نرسید که در این مورد باید دوستان حرفه ای اظهار نظر فرمایند.
> در فایل ضمیمه پوشه ای است که در آن دو فایل وجود دارد ؛  با اجرای فایل FindPass.Mde   دسترسی به کد رمز عبور امتحان نمائید!
> یا علی


پی بردن به رمز فوق خیلی سخته ، حداقل برای من

----------


## atf_1379

........................

----------


## eb_343

> سلام به دوستان حرفه ای !
> دسترسی به کدها در  یک فایل  اجرائی که با زبان هائی مثل وی بی ، وبی دات نت ، دلفی و ...    سخت تر است یا کدها  نوشته شده در فایل های کامپایل شده اکسس در قالب فرمت mde  یا   accde  
> یا  عبارتی هک کردن کدها در کدامیک از موارد فوق سخت تر است ؟
> با تشکر


*
سلام
مطمئناً کرک کردن فایل های اکسس تا حدودی مشکل تر از فایلهای اجرایی تهیه شده در سایر زبان هاست و شاید یکی از دلایلش این باشد که تاکنون با اکسس نرم افزارهائی که از جوانب مختلف برای دیگران ازرشمند بوده تولید نشده است .
مطمئن باشید اگریک روزی یک نرم افزار یکپارچه مالی تقریباً در حد و اندازه های نرم افزارهای شرکت هائی همچون همکاران سیستم و دیگر شرکت های مطرح تولید و وارد بازار شود بسیاری از کرکرها عزم خود را جزم کرده که به هر نحو و شیوه ای شده آن راکرک نمایند ؛ برای همین هم طیف کرکرهای محصولات تولید شده اکسس چندان وسیع نیستند . بنابراین لازم نیست خیلی نگران این موضوع باشید ، چون کرکرهای حرفه ای وقت خودشان را صرف کرک نمودن محصولاتی از اکسس که از اهمیت زیادی برخوردار نیستند نمی کنند مگراینکه محصول تولیدشده شمابسیار ارزشمند و درحد بالائی تقاضاکننده داشته باشد که دراین صورت باید به فکر راهکارهای اساسی که یکی از آنها تهیه یک قفل (نرم افزاری یا سخت افزاری ) قوی است باشید.
انشاء الله توضیحات هرچند اندک بنده دغدغه فکری شما را در این مورد تا حدی کم کرده باشد .
یا علی*

----------


## atf_1379

سلام جناب استاد بهرامی !
با توجه به عدم پاسخ و اظهار نظری  از طرف کاربران محترم این تالار در خصوص فایل فوق ، با اجازه شما موضوع این تاپیک در بخش  مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار ( تالار امنیت نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی ) مطرح و تقاضای کرک رمز فایل جنابعالی را نمودم. انشاءالله راضی باشید.

----------


## AbbasSediqi

--------------------------

----------


## AbbasSediqi

-------------------------

----------


## atf_1379

> با سلام جناب بهرامی
> 
> پیرو نظر جناب عالی در این باره باید گفت که درسته اما باید این نکته رو هم در نظر بگیرید که برای این کار هم کرکر هایی دست به کار دن و صد البته در ازای هزینه
> 
> مثال 
> http://www.everythingaccess.com/mdeconversion.asp
> 
> 
> این هم فایل شما که محیط اکسس دسترسیش باز شده اما کماکان MDE است
> ...


سلام جناب آقای صدیقی !
ببخشید ها! اینکار من آماتور هم بلد بودم ؛ شما تنها کاری که انجام داده اید از بیرون  فایل با نرم افزاری که من هم در اختیار دارم شیفت فایل را باز کردیده اید . چیزی که مد نظر بوده و هست دسترسی به کدهای برنامه است ؛ به عبارتی با دسترسی به کدهای فایل رمز فایل را تشخیص بدهید .  سوالی که بنده در پست 1 عنوان کرده ام و قسمت انتهائی اظهارات آقای بهرامی (  دسترسی به کد رمز عبور امتحان نمائید!) در مطالب پست 2 را مرور بفرمائید.
البته باتوجه به مطالب پست 7 بنده و پیامی که آقای بهرامی به بنده داند ایشان به دلایلی از جمله اینکه فایل فوق دارای نقاط ضعفی است ، نمونه فایل خودشان را برداشته اند.
با تشکر

----------


## AbbasSediqi

> سلام جناب آقای صدیقی !
> ببخشید ها! اینکار من آماتور هم بلد بودم ؛ شما تنها کاری که انجام داده اید از بیرون  فایل با نرم افزاری که من هم در اختیار دارم شیفت فایل را باز کردیده اید . چیزی که مد نظر بوده و هست دسترسی به کدهای برنامه است ؛ به عبارتی با دسترسی به کدهای فایل رمز فایل را تشخیص بدهید .  سوالی که بنده در پست 1 عنوان کرده ام و قسمت انتهائی اظهارات آقای بهرامی (  دسترسی به کد رمز عبور امتحان نمائید!) در مطالب پست 2 را مرور بفرمائید.
> البته باتوجه به مطالب پست 7 بنده و پیامی که آقای بهرامی به بنده داند ایشان به دلایلی از جمله اینکه فایل فوق دارای نقاط ضعفی است ، نمونه فایل خودشان را برداشته اند.
> با تشکر



دوست گرامی با سلام

این کار با برنامه و باز کردن شیفت باز نمیشه اگر میشه شما هم بفرمایید

دوما جناب بهرامی از روش جالبی استفاده کردن اما خیلی پیچیده  نیست

بیت به علاوه 14 و اگر بالای 255 شد منهای 256

اما اگر شما به جد دنبال این روش هستید

بفرمایید

کلاس استفاده شده در برنامه


' clsCrypto.cls   Oct 2000
' By: Alex Rohr   arohr@ub2b.com
'
'_________________________________________________  __________________________
'  Microsoft Windows
'  Copyright 1992 - 1998 Microsoft Corporation.
'
'  File:       wincrypt.h
'
'  Contents:   Cryptographic API Prototypes and Definitions
'
'----------------------------------------------------------------------------


Option Explicit
' Algorithm IDs and Flags
'


' Algorithm classes
Private Const ALG_CLASS_ANY = 0
Private Const ALG_CLASS_SIGNATURE = 8192
Private Const ALG_CLASS_MSG_ENCRYPT = 16384
Private Const ALG_CLASS_DATA_ENCRYPT = 24576
Private Const ALG_CLASS_HASH = 32768
Private Const ALG_CLASS_KEY_EXCHANGE = 40960


' Algorithm types
Private Const ALG_TYPE_ANY = 0
Private Const ALG_TYPE_DSS = 512
Private Const ALG_TYPE_RSA = 1024
Private Const ALG_TYPE_BLOCK = 1536
Private Const ALG_TYPE_STREAM = 2048
Private Const ALG_TYPE_DH = 2560
Private Const ALG_TYPE_SECURECHANNEL = 3072


' RC2 sub-ids
Private Const ALG_SID_RC2 = 2


' Stream cipher sub-ids
Private Const ALG_SID_RC4 = 1
Private Const ALG_SID_SEAL = 2


' Diffie-Hellman sub-ids
Private Const ALG_SID_DH_SANDF = 1
Private Const ALG_SID_DH_EPHEM = 2
Private Const ALG_SID_AGREED_KEY_ANY = 3
Private Const ALG_SID_KEA = 4


' Hash sub ids
Private Const ALG_SID_MD2 = 1
Private Const ALG_SID_MD4 = 2
Private Const ALG_SID_MD5 = 3
Private Const ALG_SID_SHA = 4
Private Const ALG_SID_SHA1 = 4
Private Const ALG_SID_MAC = 5
Private Const ALG_SID_RIPEMD = 6
Private Const ALG_SID_RIPEMD160 = 7
Private Const ALG_SID_SSL3SHAMD5 = 8
Private Const ALG_SID_HMAC = 9


' algorithm identifier definitions
Private Const CALG_MD5 = ((ALG_CLASS_HASH Or ALG_TYPE_ANY) Or ALG_SID_MD5)
Private Const CALG_RC2 = ((ALG_CLASS_DATA_ENCRYPT Or ALG_TYPE_BLOCK) Or ALG_SID_RC2)
Private Const CALG_SSL3_SHAMD5 = ((ALG_CLASS_HASH Or ALG_TYPE_ANY) Or ALG_SID_SSL3SHAMD5)


' dwFlags definitions for CryptAcquireContext
Private Const CRYPT_VERIFYCONTEXT = &HF0000000
Private Const CRYPT_NEWKEYSET = &H8
Private Const CRYPT_DELETEKEYSET = &H10
Private Const CRYPT_MACHINE_KEYSET = &H20
Private Const HP_ALGID = &H1         '- Hash algorithm
Private Const HP_HASHVAL = &H2       '- Hash value
Private Const HP_HASHSIZE = &H4      '- Hash value size
Private Const HP_HMAC_INFO = &H5     '- Information for creating an HMAC


' dwFlag definitions for CryptGenKey
Private Const CRYPT_EXPORTABLE = &H1
Private Const CRYPT_USER_PROTECTED = &H2
Private Const CRYPT_CREATE_SALT = &H4
Private Const CRYPT_UPDATE_KEY = &H8
Private Const CRYPT_NO_SALT = &H10
Private Const CRYPT_PREGEN = &H40
Private Const CRYPT_RECIPIENT = &H10
Private Const CRYPT_INITIATOR = &H40
Private Const CRYPT_ONLINE = &H80
Private Const CRYPT_SF = &H100
Private Const CRYPT_CREATE_IV = &H200
Private Const CRYPT_KEK = &H400
Private Const CRYPT_DATA_KEY = &H800


' dwFlags definitions for CryptDeriveKey
Private Const CRYPT_SERVER = &H400


Private Const KEY_LENGTH_MASK = &HFFFF0000


' dwFlag definitions for CryptSetProviderEx and CryptGetDefaultProvider
Private Const CRYPT_MACHINE_DEFAULT = &H1
Private Const CRYPT_USER_DEFAULT = &H2
Private Const CRYPT_DELETE_DEFAULT = &H4
Private Const CRYPT_FAILED = 0
Private Const CRYPT_SUCCEED = -1


'
' CryptSetProvParam
'
Private Const PROV_RSA_FULL = 1
Private Const PROV_RSA_SIG = 2
Private Const PROV_DSS = 3
Private Const PROV_FORTEZZA = 4
Private Const PROV_MS_EXCHANGE = 5
Private Const PROV_SSL = 6
Private Const PROV_RSA_SCHANNEL = 12
Private Const PROV_DSS_DH = 13
Private Const PROV_EC_ECDSA_SIG = 14
Private Const PROV_EC_ECNRA_SIG = 15
Private Const PROV_EC_ECDSA_FULL = 16
Private Const PROV_EC_ECNRA_FULL = 17
Private Const PROV_SPYRUS_LYNKS = 20


'
' Provider friendly names
'
Private Const MS_DEF_PROV = "Microsoft Base Cryptographic Provider v1.0"
Private Const MS_ENHANCED_PROV = "Microsoft Enhanced Cryptographic Provider v1.0"
Private Const MS_DEF_RSA_SIG_PROV = "Microsoft RSA Signature Cryptographic Provider"
Private Const MS_DEF_RSA_SCHANNEL_PROV = "Microsoft Base RSA SChannel Cryptographic Provider"
Private Const MS_ENHANCED_RSA_SCHANNEL_PROV = "Microsoft Enhanced RSA SChannel Cryptographic Provider"
Private Const MS_DEF_DSS_PROV = "Microsoft Base DSS Cryptographic Provider"
Private Const MS_DEF_DSS_DH_PROV = "Microsoft Base DSS and Diffie-Hellman Cryptographic Provider"




'WinCrypt API Declarations
Private Declare Function CryptAcquireContext Lib "advapi32.dll" Alias "CryptAcquireContextA" ( _
    phProv As Long, _
    ByVal pszContainer As String, _
    ByVal pszProvider As String, _
    ByVal dwProvType As Long, _
    ByVal dwFlags As Long) As Long


Private Declare Function CryptReleaseContext Lib "advapi32.dll" ( _
    ByVal hProv As Long, _
    ByVal dwFlags As Long) As Long


Private Declare Function CryptDeriveKey Lib "advapi32.dll" ( _
    ByVal hProv As Long, _
    ByVal Algid As Long, _
    ByVal hBaseData As Long, _
    ByVal dwFlags As Long, _
    phKey As Long) As Long


Private Declare Function CryptDestroyKey Lib "advapi32.dll" ( _
    ByVal hKey As Long) As Long


Private Declare Function CryptEncrypt Lib "advapi32.dll" ( _
    ByVal hKey As Long, _
    ByVal hHash As Long, _
    ByVal Final As Long, _
    ByVal dwFlags As Long, _
    ByVal pbData As String, _
    pdwDataLen As Long, _
    ByVal dwBufLen As Long) As Long


Private Declare Function CryptDecrypt Lib "advapi32.dll" ( _
    ByVal hKey As Long, _
    ByVal hHash As Long, _
    ByVal Final As Long, _
    ByVal dwFlags As Long, _
    ByVal pbData As String, _
    pdwDataLen As Long) As Long


Private Declare Function CryptCreateHash Lib "advapi32.dll" ( _
    ByVal hProv As Long, _
    ByVal Algid As Long, _
    ByVal hKey As Long, _
    ByVal dwFlags As Long, _
    phHash As Long) As Long


Private Declare Function CryptHashData Lib "advapi32.dll" ( _
    ByVal hHash As Long, _
    ByVal pbData As String, _
    ByVal dwDataLen As Long, _
    ByVal dwFlags As Long) As Long


Private Declare Function CryptDestroyHash Lib "advapi32.dll" ( _
    ByVal hHash As Long) As Long
    
Private Declare Function CryptGetHashParam Lib "advapi32.dll" ( _
    ByVal hHash As Long, ByVal dwParam As Long, _
    ByVal pbData As String, pdwDataLen As Long, _
    ByVal dwFlags As Long) As Long
    
Private Declare Function CryptGetHashDWParam Lib "advapi32.dll" _
    Alias "CryptGetHashParam" (ByVal hHash As Long, _
    ByVal dwParam As Long, pbData As Long, _
    pdwDataLen As Long, ByVal dwFlags As Long) As Long


'constants from WinErr.h
Private Const ERROR_INVALID_HANDLE As Long = 6
Private Const ERROR_INVALID_PARAMETER As Long = 87
Private Const NTE_BAD_KEY As Long = &H80090003
Private Const NTE_BAD_UID As Long = &H80090001
Private Const NTE_NO_KEY As Long = &H8009000D
Private Const NTE_BAD_SIGNATURE As Long = &H80090006


' Private property buffers
Private m_sPassword As String   ' Password used to create encryption key


Private m_sInBuffer As String   ' Used as an input buffer for all
                                ' data to be encrypted or decrypted


Private m_sOutBuffer As String  ' Used as an output buffer for all
                                ' data that has been encrypted or decrypted


Private m_sErrorMsg As String   ' Error message string


' Private class-level variables
Private m_lHCryptProv As Long    ' Handle for the cryptographic
                                 ' service provider (CSP)


Private m_lHSessionKey As Long   ' Session key for encrypting and
                                 ' decrypting data


Private m_sHashBuffer As String  ' Used as a buffer for all the hash value


Private m_iHashLength As Integer ' Used to hold the hash length
Public Property Get InBuffer() As String
    InBuffer = m_sInBuffer
End Property


Public Property Let InBuffer(vNewValue As String)
    m_sInBuffer = vNewValue
End Property


Public Property Get OutBuffer() As String
    OutBuffer = m_sOutBuffer
End Property


Public Property Get ErrorMsg() As String
    ErrorMsg = m_sErrorMsg
End Property


Private Sub Class_Initialize()
    If Not InitUser Then
        m_sErrorMsg = "Unable to initialize CryptoAPI."
        MsgBox m_sErrorMsg, vbOKOnly, "VB Crypto"
    End If
End Sub


Private Function InitUser() As Boolean
    On Error Resume Next
    InitUser = False
    
    Dim lDataSize As Long
    
    Dim lResult As Long
    Dim sResult As String
    Dim sContainer As String
    Dim sProvider As String
    
    ' Prepare string buffers
    sContainer = vbNullChar
    sProvider = MS_DEF_PROV & vbNullChar
    
    ' Attempt to acquire a handle to the default key container.
    If Not CBool(CryptAcquireContext(m_lHCryptProv, sContainer, sProvider, PROV_RSA_FULL, 0)) Then
    
        ' Create default key container.
        If Not CBool(CryptAcquireContext(m_lHCryptProv, sContainer, sProvider, PROV_RSA_FULL, CRYPT_NEWKEYSET)) Then
            m_sErrorMsg = "Error creating key container - " & CStr(Err.LastDllError)
            MsgBox m_sErrorMsg, vbOKOnly, "VB Crypto"
            
            Exit Function
        End If
        
    End If


    InitUser = True


    Exit Function
    
End Function


Private Sub Class_Terminate()
    Dim lResult As Long
    If (m_lHCryptProv <> 0) Then lResult = CryptReleaseContext(m_lHCryptProv, 0)
End Sub


Public Function GeneratePasswordKey() As Boolean
    On Error Resume Next
    Dim lHash As Long
    Dim lResult As Long
    
    GeneratePasswordKey = False
    
    ' Create an empty hash object.
    If Not CBool(CryptCreateHash(m_lHCryptProv, CALG_MD5, 0, 0, lHash)) Then
        m_sErrorMsg = "Error " & CStr(Err.LastDllError) & " during CryptCreateHash!"
        MsgBox m_sErrorMsg, vbOKOnly, "VB Crypto"
        Exit Function
    End If
    
    ' Hash the password string.
    If Not CBool(CryptHashData(lHash, m_sPassword, Len(m_sPassword), 0)) Then
        m_sErrorMsg = "Error " & CStr(Err.LastDllError) & " during CryptHashData!"
        MsgBox m_sErrorMsg, vbOKOnly, "VB Crypto"
        Exit Function
    End If
    
    ' Create a derived block cipher session key.
    If Not CBool(CryptDeriveKey(m_lHCryptProv, CALG_RC2, lHash, 0, m_lHSessionKey)) Then
        m_sErrorMsg = "Error " & CStr(Err.LastDllError) & " during CryptDeriveKey!"
        MsgBox m_sErrorMsg, vbOKOnly, "VB Crypto"
        Exit Function
    End If
    
    ' Destroy the hash object
    If Not CBool(CryptDestroyHash(lHash)) Then
        m_sErrorMsg = "Error " & CStr(Err.LastDllError) & " during CryptDestroyHash!"
        MsgBox m_sErrorMsg, vbOKOnly, "VB Crypto"
        
        Exit Function
    End If
    
    GeneratePasswordKey = True
End Function


Public Property Get Password() As String
    Password = m_sPassword
End Property


Public Property Let Password(ByVal sNewValue As String)
    m_sPassword = sNewValue
End Property


Public Function EncryptMessageData()
On Error Resume Next
    EncryptMessageData = False


    Dim lDataSize As Long
    Dim lResult As Long
    Dim sCryptBuffer As String
    Dim lCryptLength As Long
    Dim lCryptBufLen As Long


    ' Determine the size of the buffer needed for encrypting the data in the InBuffer property
    lCryptLength = Len(m_sInBuffer)
    lResult = CryptEncrypt(m_lHSessionKey, 0, 1, 0, vbNullString, lCryptLength, lCryptBufLen)
    
    ' Prepare a string buffer for the CryptEncrypt function
    lCryptBufLen = lCryptLength * 2
    lCryptLength = Len(m_sInBuffer)
    sCryptBuffer = String(lCryptBufLen, vbNullChar)
    
    ' Copy in the contents of the InBuffer property
    LSet sCryptBuffer = m_sInBuffer


    ' Encrypt data
    If Not CBool(CryptEncrypt(m_lHSessionKey, 0, 1, 0, sCryptBuffer, lCryptLength, lCryptBufLen)) Then
        
        m_sErrorMsg = "Error " & CStr(Err.LastDllError) & " during CryptEncrypt!"
        MsgBox m_sErrorMsg, vbOKOnly, "VB Crypto"
        
        Exit Function
    End If


    ' Copy the encrypted data to the OutBuffer property
    m_sOutBuffer = Mid$(sCryptBuffer, 1, lCryptLength)


    EncryptMessageData = True
End Function


Public Function DestroySessionKey() As Boolean
    Dim lResult As Long
    
    DestroySessionKey = False
    
    ' Destroy the session key
    If Not CBool(CryptDestroyKey(m_lHSessionKey)) Then
        m_sErrorMsg = "Error " & CStr(Err.LastDllError) & " during CryptDestroyKey!"
        MsgBox m_sErrorMsg, vbOKOnly, "VB Crypto"
        
        Exit Function
    End If
    
    
    DestroySessionKey = True
End Function


Public Function DecryptMessageData() As Boolean
On Error Resume Next
    DecryptMessageData = False


    Dim lDataSize As Long
    Dim lResult As Long
    Dim sCryptBuffer As String
    Dim lCryptLength As Long
    Dim lCryptBufLen As Long


    ' Prepare sCryptBuffer for CryptDecrypt
    lCryptBufLen = Len(m_sInBuffer)
    sCryptBuffer = String(lCryptBufLen, vbNullChar)
    LSet sCryptBuffer = m_sInBuffer
    
    ' Decrypt data
    If Not CBool(CryptDecrypt(m_lHSessionKey, 0, 1, 0, sCryptBuffer, lCryptBufLen)) Then
        m_sErrorMsg = "Error " & CStr(Err.LastDllError) & " during CryptDecrypt!"
        MsgBox m_sErrorMsg, vbOKOnly, "VB Crypto"
        
        Exit Function
    End If
    
    ' Apply decrypted string from sCryptBuffer to private buffer for OutBuffer property
    m_sOutBuffer = Mid$(sCryptBuffer, 1, lCryptBufLen)
    
    DecryptMessageData = True
End Function


Public Function HashFile() As Boolean
    On Error Resume Next
    Dim lHash As Long
    Dim lResult As Long
    Dim sCryptBuffer As String
    Dim lCryptBufLen As Long
    Dim lCryptHashSize As Long


    HashFile = False
    
    ' Create an empty hash object.
    If Not CBool(CryptCreateHash(m_lHCryptProv, CALG_MD5, 0, 0, lHash)) Then
        m_sErrorMsg = "Error " & CStr(Err.LastDllError) & " during CryptCreateHash!"
        MsgBox m_sErrorMsg, vbOKOnly, "VB Crypto"
        Exit Function
    End If
    
    ' Hash the password string.
    If Not CBool(CryptHashData(lHash, m_sInBuffer, Len(m_sInBuffer), 0)) Then
        m_sErrorMsg = "Error " & CStr(Err.LastDllError) & " during CryptHashData!"
        MsgBox m_sErrorMsg, vbOKOnly, "VB Crypto"
        Exit Function
    End If
    
    ' Extract the hash value size.
    lCryptBufLen = 4
    If Not CBool(CryptGetHashDWParam(lHash, HP_HASHSIZE, lCryptHashSize, lCryptBufLen, 0)) Then
        m_sErrorMsg = "Error " & CStr(Err.LastDllError) & " during CryptGetHashParam!"
        MsgBox m_sErrorMsg, vbOKOnly, "VB Crypto"
        Exit Function
    End If
    
    ' Prepare sCryptBuffer for CryptDecrypt
    sCryptBuffer = String(lCryptHashSize, vbNullChar)
    lCryptBufLen = lCryptHashSize
    
    ' Extract the hash value.
    If Not CBool(CryptGetHashParam(lHash, HP_HASHVAL, sCryptBuffer, lCryptBufLen, 0)) Then
        m_sErrorMsg = "Error " & CStr(Err.LastDllError) & " during CryptGetHashParam!"
        MsgBox m_sErrorMsg, vbOKOnly, "VB Crypto"
        Exit Function
    End If
    
    ' Destroy the Hash object
    If Not CBool(CryptDestroyHash(lHash)) Then
        m_sErrorMsg = "Error " & CStr(Err.LastDllError) & " during CryptDestroyHash!"
        MsgBox m_sErrorMsg, vbOKOnly, "VB Crypto"
        Exit Function
    End If
    
    ' Apply hash string from sCryptBuffer to private buffer for HashBuffer variables
    m_sHashBuffer = Mid$(sCryptBuffer, 1, lCryptBufLen)
    m_iHashLength = lCryptBufLen
    
    HashFile = True
End Function


Public Function EncryptFileData() As Boolean
    EncryptFileData = False
    Dim strInputData As String
    ' concatenate length of hash, hash value, and origianl file
    strInputData = Trim(Str(m_iHashLength)) + m_sHashBuffer + m_sInBuffer
    ' copy new strin to in buffer
    m_sInBuffer = strInputData
    ' call encryptmessagedata
    EncryptFileData = EncryptMessageData
End Function


Public Function DecryptFileData() As Boolean
    DecryptFileData = False
    Dim strInputData     As String
    Dim strHash          As String
    Dim strHashLength    As String
    Dim lHashLength      As Long
    
    ' decrypt file data
    If Not DecryptMessageData Then Exit Function
    ' extract original hash length
    strHashLength = Left(m_sOutBuffer, 2)
    lHashLength = CLng(strHashLength)
    ' extract origianl hash value
    strHash = Mid(m_sOutBuffer, 3, lHashLength)
    ' extract original file contents
    strInputData = Mid(m_sOutBuffer, (3 + lHashLength))
    ' copy origianl file contents to the input buffer
    m_sInBuffer = strInputData
    ' hash origianl file contents
    If Not HashFile Then Exit Function
    ' compare tht original hash value to the new hash value
    If (strHash = m_sHashBuffer) Then
        ' file was un-altered
        m_sOutBuffer = strInputData
    Else
        ' hash values don't match
        MsgBox "File has been corrupted since original encryption!", vbInformation, "File Error"
        m_sOutBuffer = ""
        Exit Function
    End If
    DecryptFileData = True
End Function




و روش استفاده


Private WithEvents csCrypt As clsCrypto
Private Sub csCrypt_Error(cMsg As String)
    Current_Item.Icon = 2
    Current_Item.SmallIcon = 2
    frmLogRep.sError cMsg
    DoEvents
End Sub
 
Private Sub csCrypt_Success()
    Current_Item.Icon = 3
    Current_Item.SmallIcon = 3
    DoEvents
End Sub
Private Sub Encryption(sPath As String, Password As String, Encrypt As Boolean, SaveOrgFile As Boolean)
     
    Dim strFile       As String
    Dim lFileLength   As Long
     
    lFileLength = FileLen(sPath)
    strFile = String(lFileLength, vbNullChar)
     
    Open sPath For Binary Access Read As #1
        Get 1, , strFile
    Close #1
     
    csCrypt.Password = Password
    csCrypt.InBuffer = strFile
     
    If Encrypt Then
        If Not csCrypt.HashFile Then Exit Sub
        If Not csCrypt.GeneratePasswordKey Then Exit Sub
        If Not csCrypt.EncryptFileData Then Exit Sub
    Else
        If Not csCrypt.GeneratePasswordKey Then Exit Sub
        If Not csCrypt.DecryptFileData Then Exit Sub
    End If
     
    csCrypt.DestroySessionKey
     
    If csCrypt.OutBuffer <> "" Then
        If Not SaveOrgFile Then
            Kill sPath
            Open sPath For Binary Access Write As #2
                Put 2, , csCrypt.OutBuffer
            Close #2
        Else
            Dim tmp() As String
            Dim fName As String
            Dim fPath As String
            Dim i As Integer
             
            tmp = Split(sPath, "", , vbTextCompare)
             
            fName = tmp(UBound(tmp))
            fName = Replace(fName, "ENC.", "", , , vbTextCompare)
            fName = Replace(fName, "DEC.", "", , , vbTextCompare)
             
            For i = LBound(tmp) To UBound(tmp) - 1
                fPath = fPath & tmp(i) & ""
            Next
             
            If Encrypt Then
                Open fPath & "ENC." & fName For Binary Access Write As #2
            Else
                Open fPath & "DEC." & fName For Binary Access Write As #2
            End If
                Put 2, , csCrypt.OutBuffer
            Close #2
        End If
    End If
End Sub


و دوست گرامی بنده به دنبال کرک کردن برنامه ای نیستم ونیازی هم به خود نمایی ندارم

بنده از کارهای جناب بهرامی خوشم میاد و هر موقع جناب بهرامی فایلی رو قرار میدن (بر طبق گفتگوی قبلی که در خصوص باگی در بستن اکسس برای جلوگیری از ورود به محیط اکسس) نگاه میکنم 

و تست میکنم ببینم این باگ رو جناب بهرامی اصلاح کردن یا خیر

امروز هم به دنباله همون روش باگی رو در خود اکسس پیدا کردم

در ضمن مشکل فایل جناب بهرامی که منجر به لو رفتن پسورد شد رو به طور خصوصی اعلام کردم واما متوجه شدم خود ایشون زود تر فهمیده و در حال اصلاحه(امیدوارم)

و خلاصه کلام در کل از روش جالبی استفاده کردن


بنده رو راست فکر کردم که اول جناب بهرامی CRC به خصوصی رو هدف گرفته برای این کار و یا ... 

که در این صورت به غیر از ورود به محیط vba راهی برای شکستن کد وجود نداره و یا حد اقل بنده به ذهنم نمیرسه

لارم به ذکره که فایل MDE و ACCDE هم اگر مایل به پرداخت هزینه اش باشید به صورت سورس کد میتونید تحویل بگیرید البته بنده این کاره نیستم


از اینجا 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...rTPlbWZfvoOCUq

ببخشید پرچونگی کردن

دنیا به کامتون

یا حق

----------


## AbbasSediqi

> سلام به دوستان حرفه ای !
> دسترسی به کدها در  یک فایل  اجرائی که با زبان هائی مثل وی بی ، وبی دات نت ، دلفی و ...    سخت تر است یا کدها  نوشته شده در فایل های کامپایل شده اکسس در قالب فرمت mde  یا   accde  
> یا  عبارتی هک کردن کدها در کدامیک از موارد فوق سخت تر است ؟
> با تشکر



در جواب این سوال از تمام موارد یاد شده دلفی دارای سخت ترین روش دیکامپاله

----------


## eb_343

> لارم به ذکره که فایل MDE و ACCDE هم اگر مایل به پرداخت هزینه اش باشید به صورت سورس کد میتونید تحویل بگیرید البته بنده این کاره نیستم
> 
> 
> از اینجا 
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...rTPlbWZfvoOCUq
> 
> 
> یا حق


سلام
ای بابا ! با این نرم افزار دل و روده نسخه کامپایل شده اکسس حسابی می ریزه بیرون
البته این نرم افزار ممکن است آپشنی جهت محافظت کد ها (مبهم ساز) هم داشته باشد ، مطمئن نیستم در این مورد آقای صدیقی که با این نرم افزار کار می کنند اظهار نظر نمایند.
درپناه حق

----------


## atf_1379

.........................

----------


## atf_1379

> و دوست گرامی بنده به دنبال کرک کردن برنامه ای نیستم ونیازی هم به خود نمایی ندارم
> 
> لارم به ذکره که فایل MDE و ACCDE هم اگر مایل به پرداخت هزینه اش باشید به صورت سورس کد میتونید تحویل بگیرید البته بنده این کاره نیستم
> 
> از اینجا 
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...rTPlbWZfvoOCUq


سلام
حالا که بقول آقای بهرامی دل و روده فایل را ریختی بیرون مشخص شد که پسورد فایل چیه ؟

----------


## atf_1379

پیام دادم جناب صدیقی !   :متفکر:

----------


## AbbasSediqi

> پیام دادم جناب صدیقی !


دوست گرامی یکبار دیگه هم میگم بنده به دنبال کرک فایل جناب بهرامی نیستم

اما مثل اینکه شما خیلی اصرار داری

به این فانکشن نگاه کنید


Private Sub cmdDecrypt_Click()
On Error GoTo err_Handler
    ' decrypt file
    Me.MousePointer = 11
'    lblMessage.Caption = "Decrypting file.  Please wait...."
    If txtFileName.Text = "" Then
        ' missing file
        MsgBox "Please specify file to encrypt!", vbCritical, "No File"
        Me.MousePointer = 0
'        lblMessage.Caption = ""
        txtFileName.SetFocus
        Exit Sub
    ElseIf Dir(txtFileName.Text, vbNormal) = "" Then
        ' invalid file or directory
        MsgBox "Invalid file name, or file missing!", vbCritical, "Invalid File"
        txtFileName.SetFocus
        Me.MousePointer = 0
'        lblMessage.Caption = ""
        Exit Sub
    ElseIf txtPassword.Text = "" Then
        ' missing password
        MsgBox "Password required for decrypting file!", vbCritical, "No Password"
        txtPassword.SetFocus
        Me.MousePointer = 0
'        lblMessage.Caption = ""
        Exit Sub
    Else
        If CheckPassword Then
            DoDecrypt txtFileName.Text, UCase(txtPassword.Text)
        End If
    End If
    Me.MousePointer = 0
    MsgBox "Proceso de Descifrado Finalizado!"
'    lblMessage.Caption = "Archivo desencriptado !"


Exit Sub


بالاخص به این خط


If CheckPassword Then
            DoDecrypt txtFileName.Text, UCase(txtPassword.Text)
        End If


خوب اگر شما هم به فایل دقت میکردید باید متوجه این قضیه در فایل جناب بهرامی میشدید


Untitled.jpg

یا حق

----------


## AbbasSediqi

این هم همون فایل PS.Dll

البته dycrypt شده

فایل دیتابیس اکسس با فرمت accde است

----------


## AbbasSediqi

جناب بهرامی عزیز با سلام

لینک یه مدل دیگه از OLLYDBG

https://netix.dl.sourceforge.net/pro...0-14_00-41.zip

به 


Private Sub OLLYDBG()


    '<< No local variables >>


    '{COMPILED CODE}


End Sub


 اضافه به فرمایید

یاحق

----------


## AbbasSediqi

> سلام
> ای بابا ! با این نرم افزار دل و روده نسخه کامپایل شده اکسس حسابی می ریزه بیرون
> البته این نرم افزار ممکن است آپشنی جهت محافظت کد ها (مبهم ساز) هم داشته باشد ، مطمئن نیستم در این مورد آقای صدیقی که با این نرم افزار کار می کنند اظهار نظر نمایند.
> درپناه حق


در مورد برنامه مورد بحث باید بگم با استفاده از compiler junk این کار رو انجام میده

توضیح compiler junk

اطلاعاتی در مورد متغیر ها ، نوع داده ها و constant و ... است که بعد از کامپایل شدن نیازی دیگه بهشون نیست اما هنوز موجودن و این باعث میشه که  دیکامپایل بشه

کجاست این اطلاعات

Untitled.jpg

عکس فوق نمایی از فایل accde شماست جناب بهرامی و این Table رو که هم میبینید MSysObjects

اطلاعات تمامی گفته های بالا در اون هست و در عکس توضیح دادم 


اما یه تیبل وجود داره که اگه در عکس نگاه کنید با "مورد بحث " علامت گذاری کردم

بر طبق اطلاعات این table که تمامی ارکان فایل رو در خودش جای داده این یک table هست اما همون طور که میبینید در لیست table ها وجود نداره

این همون *compiler junk 

*خوب این برنامه با تغییر نامه متغییر ها و حذف نوع متغییر باعث نامفهومی بیشتر کد و سختر شدن کد خوانی میشه


خلاصه اگر برای شما اهمیت داره میتونید از این برنامه برای این منظور استفاده کنید

امیدوارم توضیح کاملی باشه


یا حق

----------


## atf_1379

> دوست گرامی یکبار دیگه هم میگم بنده به دنبال کرک فایل جناب بهرامی نیستم
> 
> اما مثل اینکه شما خیلی اسرار داری


تصمیم داشتم این مطالبی که در حال تایپ آن هستم طی یک پیغام خصوصی برای شما ارسال کنم ولی با توجه به اینکه فردی هستی که کاملاً خودخواه و از نظر اخلاقی در سطح پائینی هستید لازم دیدم این مطالب را خیلی صریح در اینجا مطرح کنم تا کاربران و اعضاء محترمی که مطالب این تاپیک را مرور می کنند خدای ناکرده دچار سوء برداشت نشوند.
آقای از خود راضی که پشت سرهم عنوان می کنید که من دنبال کرک نیستم و لی برعکس این ادعا عمل می کنید آیا اسرار من به لو دادن کدهای فایل آقای بهرامی که چه بسا برای ایشان خیلی شخصی و کاربردی بوده می باشد یا صرفاً درج رمز عبور فایل مزبور 

من مجبور شدم تقاضائی که بصورت پیام خصوصی از شما داشتم را عیناً در اینجا درج نمایم تا هم دیگر عزیزان دچار سوء تفاهم نشوند و هم شاید شما یک تجدید نظری در خصوص اخلاق خودت داشته باشید ولی فکر می کنم  با خودخواهی ای که از شما سراغ دارم حتماً در پست بعدی با سفسطه گری و با رفتاری حق به جانب شدیداً بنده را محکوم می کنید . البته انشاءالله یک ذره وجدان خفته ات بیدار شود و درست قضاوت کنید .
و اما متن پیام خصوصی بنده به شما :



> سلام آقای AbbasSediqi !
> 
> متأ سفانه من در پست شماره 7  تاپیک یک زیاده رویی کردم و بدون اجازه    آقای بهرامی موضوع این تاپیک را در تالار امنیت نرم افزار مطرح کردم که بعد    از پست فوق ایشان فایل را از ضمیمه برداشتند و بطور خصوصی به من اعلام    کردند که نباید این کار را می کردم چرا که ایشان عقیده داشتند نمونه ای که    گذاشتند در حد و اندازه ای نیست که بشود در تالار فوق روی آن تجزیه و   تحلیل  شود و عنوان کردند که نقص هائی در برنامه دیده که باید برطرف نمایند  .
> 
> ضمناً اگر فقط اکتفا به نمایش پسورد مربوطه بکنی و کدهارا از تاپیک حذف کنی  خیلی بهتره و کارت قابل تحسینه ( شاید ایشان راضی به نمایش کدهای برنامه  اش نباشند)
> 
> خدا نگه دارت


خودت قضاوت کن که در این پیام من از شما چه تقاضائی کرده ام .
من از شما خواسته ام که اگر فقط اکتفا به نمایش پسورد مربوطه بکنی و کدهارا از تاپیک حذف کنی   خیلی بهتره و کارت قابل تحسینه ( شاید ایشان راضی به نمایش کدهای برنامه   اش نباشند)
و در آخرین پست هم که عنوان کردم آقای صدیقی پیام دادم منظورم این بود که پیام مرا بخوانی و به لحاظ اخلاقی کدها را حذف نمائید . ولی در کمال ناباوری مشاهده می کنم که نه تنها به تقاضای بنده کوچکترین اعتنائی نکردید بلکه اقدام به درج بقیه کدها نمودید .
شاید الآن یک جورائی دچار غرور شده اید که من توانستم فایل نفوذ ناپذیر آقای بهرامی را کرک نمایم . ولی بنده خدا شما برای اینکار دست به دامان یک نرم افزار خارجی شده اید؛ من نابلد هم چنانچه این نرم افزار را در اختیار داشتم براحتی می توانستم کدهای برنامه را استخراج نمایم . پس در نظر داشته باش که در این مورد هنر خاصی از خود نشان نداده اید.
قبلاً هم متذکر شده ام که با توجه پیام خصوصی ای که آقای بهرامی به من دادند عنوان کردند که فایل دارای نقائصی است که بعد از اصلاح آن را ضمیمه می کنند و ظاهراً این مورد را هم به خود شما هم یادآوری کرده بود (با توجه به نقل خود شما) ولی شما با بی اعتنائی از کنار این خواسته رد شده و متعاقباً اقدام به درج کدهای برنامه ناقص ایشان کردید.
 در ضمن تصویری از فرم تغییر یافته برنامه به نمایش گذاشته اید که در یکی از تکست باکس های آن عددی چند رقمی در ج شده و آن را بعنوان پسورد تلقی کرده اید ولی این عدد تست شد و با پیغام رمز عبور اشتباه است مواجه شدم
میخواهم بگم این همه از شما خواستیم که صرفاً رمز عبور برنامه را به نمایش بگذار ولی بازهم با وجود در اختیار داشتن یک نرم افزار حرفه ای که توسط آن قادر خواهی بود سورس تمام کدها را مشاهده کنید یک رمز اشتباه درج کرده اید.
یا حق

----------


## AbbasSediqi

یه مطلب رو یادم رفت

برای کامل متوجه شدن مطلب برای دوستان

فایل accde خودتون رو با استفاده از notepad++ باز کنید

و کل صفحه رو کپی کنید

حالا یه صفحه جدید باز کنید و در اون کپی کنید

ببینید چه مقدار اطلاعات از کد شما در اون وجود داره

مثلا جناب بهرامی نمایی از فایل شما با همین روش


Untitled.jpg

Untitled.jpg

حالا به این دو عکس دقت کنید

Untitled.jpg

Untitled.jpg

حالا دیگه فکر کنم دقیقا مطلب رو رسونده باشم

یاحق

----------


## AbbasSediqi

دوست گرامی at_1379

اول اگر فکر میکنید به شما توهینی شده بنده معذرت خواهی میکنم

دوست گرامی به دنبال پسورد بودن نیاز به کرک فایل مذکوره

وگفتم بنده این کار رو اگر هم بتونم نمیکنم



اما درخصوص پیام خصوصی شما و ارجاع کد ها

این سایت بر اساس شیر کردن اطلاعات بنا شده و روش جناب بهرامی جالب بود و بنده هم فقط دوبخش از کل روش رو قرار دام یکی class استفاده شده و یکی هم sub برای encrypt کردن

این به دور از اخلاق نیست و خواسته شما بجا اما گفتم قراردادن صرفا برای به اشتراک گذاشتن دانشه

بنده حقیر حتی نمونه باز شده رو حذف کردم 




> _سلام جناب آقای صدیقی !_
> _ببخشید ها! اینکار من آماتور هم بلد بودم ؛ شما تنها کاری که انجام داده اید از بیرون فایل با نرم افزاری که من هم در اختیار دارم شیفت فایل را باز کردیده اید . چیزی که مد نظر بوده و هست دسترسی به کدهای برنامه است ؛ به عبارتی با دسترسی به کدهای فایل رمز فایل را تشخیص بدهید . سوالی که بنده در پست 1 عنوان کرده ام و قسمت انتهائی اظهارات آقای بهرامی (_ _دسترسی به کد رمز عبور امتحان نمائید!__) در مطالب پست 2 را مرور بفرمائید._
> _البته باتوجه به مطالب پست 7 بنده و پیامی که آقای بهرامی به بنده داند ایشان به دلایلی از جمله اینکه فایل فوق دارای نقاط ضعفی است ، نمونه فایل خودشان را برداشته اند._
> _با تشکر_



و اما در مورد





> شاید الآن یک جورائی دچار غرور شده اید که من توانستم فایل نفوذ ناپذیر آقای بهرامی را کرک نمایم . ولی بنده خدا شما برای اینکار دست به دامان یک نرم افزار خارجی شده اید؛ من نابلد هم چنانچه این نرم افزار را در اختیار داشتم براحتی می توانستم کدهای برنامه را استخراج نمایم . پس در نظر داشته باش که در این مورد هنر خاصی از خود نشان نداده اید



این هم همون برنامه ای که ازش یاد کردید و نمای اون که اگر دانلود بفرمایید و یا به عکس دقت کنید و همونطور هم از اسمش معلومه ورژن اکتیو شده برنامه فقط برای حذف باگ هاست و نه برای نشون دادن کد ها

Untitled.jpg

کدی رو در اختیار کسی قرار نمیده و فقط برای یادآوری آسیبپذیری مقداری از کدها رو نمایش میده که ببینید آسیپذیره

و در خصوص این بخش از صحبت های شما




> در ضمن تصویری از فرم تغییر یافته برنامه به نمایش گذاشته اید که در یکی از تکست باکس های آن عددی چند رقمی در ج شده و آن را بعنوان پسورد تلقی کرده اید ولی این عدد تست شد و با پیغام رمز عبور اشتباه است مواجه شدم


اگر به گفته بنده دقت بیشتری میکردید میدید که بنده حرفی از اینکه این پسورد برنامه است نزدم

[/VB]
If CheckPassword Then
            DoDecrypt txtFileName.Text, UCase(txtPassword.Text)
        End If
[/VB]

و اگر به عکس دقت مکردید میدید که اشاره کد مذکور به همون تکست باکس پسورد برنامه است که باید در اون پسورد رو وارد کنید



امیدوارم سوء تفاهم برطرف بشه با این توضیحات

باز هم اگر بنده حقیر باعث رنجش شما شدم معذرت خواهی میکنم

یا حق

----------

